# How I felt...



## mrsmcb

Diazepam does it work?


----------



## heavenly

mrsmcb said:


> Diazepam does it work?


You ok? 

I suffer from anxiety attacks and have some in my cupboard for emergencies, haven't had one for ages though luckily. They calm you down but are not to be taken regularly as they are addictive.


----------



## mrsmcb

I have my HSG in the morning - scared stiff - i have diazepam to take to calm me down and tried a couple yesterday and guess they chill me a bit - so gonna take 2 in the morning and hope it works - just getting stressed about it and worked up and i know it'll hurt as did my smear and ultrasound - eeek   xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I have them before HSG, ET and other anxiety prvoking experiences, Re Pain on HSG I was terrified and the Prof told me to take paracetamol and brufen 1 hr pre test, I also took diazepam from the GP, and to be honest it was fine, much less painful than a smear, there were 4 nurses and the dr
good luck


----------



## mrsmcb

Hi ladies - 

Just home from my HSG and don't want to scare anyone but after reading lots of 'oh it isnt that bad' reports on HSG's I can quite safely say that was the most horrendous pain I have ever experienced can't stop crying  

I guess people have different pain thresholds but when asked on a scale of 1-10 how painful it was by the nurse - I said 10  

xxx


----------



## tracyl247

Hi mrsmcb

Sorry to hear that you had a rough time   yes you are right,  everyone has a different pain threshold and experiences of having the HSG done.  

On the positive side you have done it! and hopefully it might give you some answer's and help you get that baby that you want, so i suppose in the short term painful but in the long term really worth it    

Feet up and some rubbish day time tv and chocolate should help   

Take care

Tracy


----------



## mrsmcb

And now....3 hours later I am in agony


----------



## NatalieP

Hey mrsmcb

Yeah mine was very painful too, I remember all to well begging the dr to stop. Take some ibuprofen and paracetamol if you haven't already. Grab a hot water bottle and snuggle in bed or on the sofa in front of a good tv show or film. 

 

Nat xxx


----------



## mrsmcb

I've been curled up crying with the pain - horrendous   xx

Hugs to anyone else going through this   xx


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Mrsmcb

My heart goes out to you as I had a horrendous experience with my HSG. *(For anyone reading this who is about to have one, I had a very rare reaction and most people dont have it)*. In a nutshell it was extremely painful, I fainted and kept throwing up and fainting and had to be admitted to the ward for about 3 hours and they also had to give me some drugs to stop all this. cant remember exactly what but it was something to do with reacting to prostaglandins and they gave me ibuprofen which counteracts the effects.

Did they complete the HSG? I know its probably hard to appreciate this at the moment but this will hopefuly give you some answers and you will know your options going forward.

hope you are feeling better soon  xx


----------



## mrsmcb

Yes they completed the HSG - my eyes were streaming with tears though - tubes are clear which is good but if I ever have to go through anything like that again I want a general anasthetic!! another chill day for me to get over it tomorrow - I shudder even when I think about it   xx


----------



## NatalieP

Least you have a few days off then to fully recover and that's excellent news your tubes look clear, I put the painfulness in mine down to blocked tubes which I discovered after both were. 

You will be ok hun, its over and hopefully you should never have to do it again.

Nat xx


----------



## simone546

Omg... am about to have a HSG and have anxiety... this post has totally scared me!! i'll go through with it (because of the hope of a little un) but


----------



## minkey114

Hi Jesscia - just to provide a bit of balance I have a pretty low pain threshold and mine was OK - it was like an intense period pain for about 10 seconds and then I had no further pain afterwards so please try not to worry too much x

Sorry for the Ladies who found it so awful


----------



## skye11

I have my HSG on Monday and feeling really nervous about the whole thing! Was the cramp afterwards worse than normal period cramp?


----------



## minkey114

Ladies please try not to worry   I had NO cramping at all afterwards x x


----------



## tracyl247

Hi Skye and Jessica

Please remember everybody is different, try not to let this thread increase your anxiety or worry   the ladies here have given a frank account of their experience which is great they have taken the time to share but remember they are just that THEIR experiences. 

Try not to worry, the more you do the more stressed you will become, i had by HSG years ago and it was fine, the thing that got me through was i knew i had to have it so i could find out if there was something stopping me having the baby i so longed for.  It was worth it in the end and i am happy i managed to get myself together and have it done.  

take care

Tracy


----------



## Caz

Hi ladies, I am really sorry to read some of you have had a rather painful experience with HSG.  I do think it is important to consider that we are all different. Mant thousands of ladies on FF have has HSGs. Some have had a horrible time, and some it's a walk in the park. In the interests of balance I do want to reassure those who are yet to have this test that it is not always as bad as it has been described by some of our unfortunate ladies here. 

By far the best way to have HSG is to do it during lap and dye when you are unconscious! However if you, like me, have it as a separate test, then yes, you do need to expect it to be unpleasant as best, painful at worst. About an hour before my HSG, I took 2x ibuprofen (I would have gone for something stronger had I had it). Whether it helped or not I can't say. I did find it painful, yes. When the dye went in I had the most horrendous cramp. Yes, worse than a normal period cramp but, on a scale, far less painful that either a miscarriage or labour (of which I have been respectively unfortunate and fortunate enough to experience). But it was over in minutes. Afterwards, again, dull ache, very uncomfortable for the rest of the day, some minor bleeding and I felt oddly violated. I would definitely say I was done for being any use for anything for the day, but the next day I was fine.
I do have a fairly high pain threshold so I know I can take the knocks, but I do think fear of it is going to make things worse and this is one occasion where the old fertility chestnut "just relax" will serve you well.

I would say, if you think you're going to clam up, be nervous etc. Please speak to your GP and see if you can get something to help calm you - or at least a strongish painkiller to take before. Failing that, try some Bach Rescue Remedy and some deep steady breaths. If you have ever done visualisation or meditation, try doing this too. if you need to ask them (immediately before the test) to give you a minute to prepare, I am sure they would rather have a relaxed and easy patient that one clammed up and tense. Try to be calm, think of it as transient discomfort; focus on the outcome - that this is one more positive step towards achieving your dream.


C~x


----------



## mrsmcb

eHello to the ladies who are due for their HSG's and sorry if this has scared you.
I find that too many people say things will be ik and people arent honest enough - everything I read about HSG's  and the questions i asked all led me to believe its like a smear. 

And as the other ladies have said - every can tolerate different pain - i was in agony with a smear so this was gonna be bad from day 1.

I'm still in a lot of pain and discomfort now and kinda using this site to blog a bit about my experience and to chat to others and help others too but dont want to upset anyone in the process.

Today has been a horrible day for me  

Hugs to everyone   xxxx


----------



## Tulipwishes

I found the HSG quite painful but it was bearable, but I also turned out to have an allergic reaction which could have made me feel worse.

I have also found out since then I am actually allergic to pain killers which contain nsaids, and as I took nurofen before hand it could have been the nurofen or the dye, or even both I was allergic to.


----------



## knickerbockerglory

Hi Ladies

I just wanted to reiterate that what happened to me was very rare and wont happen to everyone. And although it was horrible, once they removed the catheter and the HSG was over, the cramping pain stopped. 

as an aside as a result of all this I was absolutely terrified of having embryo transfer as I had pain on passing the catheter through the cervix, which is what they do to place the embryos inside the womb during IVF. I was convinced that I would faint during the ET and that IVF would be harmed. I had a mock embryo transfer last week in preparation for the real thing and it was absolutely fine, no pain at all and no fainting. the anticipation was definately worse than the event!

Good luck to everyone having an HSG xx


----------



## Tulipwishes

Hi, 

I would ring your GP just incase.

I really cant remember having any cramps or bleeding afterwards, but then it was more than 12 years ago so maybe I have forgotten.


----------



## mrsmcb

Just rang doctors and they basically have just told me to take a paracetamol and deal with it!!


----------



## bluesbird

Hi ladies, just thought i'd share my experience of it. Firstly Big    Mrs MCB you have my deepest sympathy and understanding believe me! I too had a bad experience, i actually screamed the place down. I used to think i just had areally low pain threshold but i think the bigger part of it is my highly strung personality and how stressed out i get! i was really wound up before it and tense and the nurse told me i clenched my bits so to speak which made it alot worse than it would have been. Since then i have been through my first ICSI cycle and i was really really worried about ET. Luckily though i had started alternative therapy by then and as obvious as it sounds the lady adviced me on my breathing etc through it. so when it came to it i was reasonably relaxed beforehand and when i started to feel a bit if cramping similair but a lot less painful than the HSG i breathed through it and remained calm, and it hardly hurt. it was like a revelation!!

So my point is ladies who are yet to have this and are worried, as lots have said here everyones pain threshold IS diferent but also it really is alot to do with how calm you can be, i know it is sooo hard to try and relax when its the last thing you want to do but my advice to those of you who also suffer anxiety etc is to try and breath slow, and if you are tense lying there slow breath in and out, i found it helped anyway!

Mrs MCB, im sorry the drs are not very sympathetic, all i can say is typical!!    and i really hope you feel better soon xxxxx


----------



## mrsmcb

Thanks for your thoughts hun xx

Just to top it off I have just called work (previously spoke to personel to explain and she said she would not tell senior management why i had been in hospital) and she was not in so had to speak to manager who was not happy and expects me back on saturday, he was rude and insensitive and i am so mad   xx


----------



## Tulipwishes

That isn't good of your manager, I really hope you are feeling better by then   lots of resting xx


----------



## bluesbird

again i sympathise my boss is a beep beep beep! DOnt let the xxx get you down hun, if you are not able to go back saturday then dont! your health is more important, if you are worried go to the dr and ask for a sick note, explain you dont want him to know what it was and he will put something generic though it probably will mention gynacology, ahhh you poor thing its just not what you need is it!!   . try and forget about him/her for now and concentrate on getting better xx


----------



## mrsmcb

I arent right......dont feel well and am expected back at work tomorrow and getting myself worked up about it all   I hate all this its horrible   xx


----------



## skye11

Thanks for all your advice bluesbird!  

I'm trying really hard not to worry about it but I can't help feeling nervous! I've not stopped thinking about the HSG all week. The sooner it's over the better. I've had a 10 month wait for it and I feel like I've been carrying the weight on my shoulders for the whole time! Monday will signal the weight coming off my shoulders and being one step nearer having the baby I long for! 

Jessica - when is your HSG? I'm sure we'll both be fine! 

Mrsmcb, hope you're feeling better! Get a line from your doctor if you're still not feeling good. My sis in-law is a gp and she told me before to take time off afterwards! I'm only taking the Monday off work!

This is def the hardest journey to be on...I'm trying to stay positive! The one thing that makes it all slightly easier is knowing I'm not alone!


----------



## mrsmcb

When is your HSG Skye?   xx


----------



## skye11

It's on Monday at 1.30pm! Really wish I could properly switch off!


----------



## mrsmcb

I got diazepam from the doctors....have you been given anything ? xx


----------



## skye11

No, just told to take ibuprofen an hour before!


----------



## mrsmcb

If you are concerned you can see your GP who will give you something extra - I didnt get told to take anything at all - useless! xx


----------



## bluesbird

Sorry to hear you are still feeling crappy mrs MCB, if you are not well enought to go to work tomorow get a dr's note and dont go, i do hope you are feeling human again soon xx

You are welcome Skye    this whoel journey is difficult the HSG is one small step of it believe me! You will be fin ehun and when its over you tick it off your liast! i cant beleive you have had to wait 10months that is ridiculous!! whay so long what area do you live?xxx


----------



## mandimoo

I feel a bit guilty adding my story to this when there is so much anxiety on this thread, but it does have quite a positive ending so I going to carry on.

I too was very nervous indeed. In the past Ive had a very bad smear by a student doctor, and Im convinced that when I had an iud fitted (before TTC) they scraped my insides. Now _that_ was _painful_ 

I took strong cocodamol (30/500) before my HSG. I also told the 'team' performing the procedure that I was very nervous, explained that Id had bad experiences in the past and they were very understanding, took time to re-assure me and told me to take my time as well. One of them even held my hand!

It is a horrible thing to have done, but the nurse was talking me through what she was doing and I understood when it was going to hurt. She told me to say if it got too much and I did NOT have to ask her to stop, although I wont lie to you, it was on the painful side of uncomfortable.

When it was over they told me to stay lying down until I felt ready to get up, but to be honest I didn't feel that I needed this. They asked me if there was anyone at home for me when I got there.... "home?" I said, "Ive got to go back to work now!" ... and back to work I went and felt absolutely fine.

Mrsmcb, I really hope you are feeling better now.

...And to anyone who gets fobbed off by their GP saying just take paracetemol (or similar), stand your ground and tell them you have anxiety about the procedure and you know you are going to make it worse for yourself and ask for a strong painkiller or a relaxant. I dont see how they can object really as its just for a one off.

Big  to anyone who has just had, or just about to have their HSG.


----------



## mrsmcb

I called in sick again today - lost appetite and twingy/crampy and general feeling of lowness   

How will by GM understand when he doesnt even know why ive been off....feel i need the time off to get over it and to sort my head out...feel so bad for not being at work and hes just been a   (for want of a better word!)   xx


----------



## bluesbird

Hi Mrs MCB, Sorry to hear you are still feeling so bad, and had to call in sick but if you dont feel well you have no choice, and your GM has to understand that! Can't you tell him you are having women 'trouble' you dont have to say what it is, it might shut him up, some men bosses get embarrsed as soon as you mention women problems and back off!

I hope DH is looking after you hun, please dont beat yourself up, you need to take care of yourself and get better in your own good time! xxx


----------



## skye11

Sorry to hear you're not feeling better Mrsmcb but glad you took the day off! Get well soon. I'm a primary teacher and so it somehow made it easier telling my boss that I'll be needing time off work for fertility tests etc. She was fine about it. At the beginning of last year, I was having to go into work late so often cause I had to get so many blood tests! It made sense to tell her! I can understand though that it's not so easy in other jobs!

Mandimoo, I've been waiting on the NHS in Glasgow! Apparently they are really short staffed and only do two HSG's a week! Hence the long week! I'd worried for long enough that somehow they didn't have me on the system as it took ages to hear when I was due my HSG! I did phone up once to check and the first thing they said was, "When's your due date?" Really not what I wanted to hear!!! They should have had the phone lines to the scans on two separate phone lines!

Still trying to stay positive but feeling sooo nervous about Monday! I know it will be fine, keep telling myself that but I just can't properly relax! I've decided to plan a wee break away next weekend with hubby to give myself something to look forward to and also a wee reward for going though this!


----------



## skye11

Just to add, Mandimoo...If I'm told to lie down for as long as I need afterwards....I'd like to think I'll be up like a shot and out of there asap! LOL


----------



## mrsmcb

Lol they offered me a cuppa after my HSG but I was like 'no i just wanna go home you horrible horrible people' lol!!!!!

Will be thinking of you Skye , please let us know how you get on and the break away sounds like a fantastic treat for you - us girlies deserve these things I think  

Lovely to speak with you all - 'normal' people just don't understand lol!! xxx   xxx


----------



## skye11

Thanks mrsmcb! I'll keep you posted! You're absolutely right, normal people just don't get it! When you're told, just relax....drives me crazy!!! And yes, we do deserve wee treats! 

Take care x


----------



## Tulipwishes

I'm sorry you are feeling unwell mrsmcb, but I am also pleased that you did ring in sick and not just got to work and struggle.

I think that you should tell your manager that you have had a hospital procedure to explore womens problems, that should keep him quiet.

I hope that you are feeling better today.

Tulip xx


----------



## skye11

Soooo nervous about tomorrow! Cannot stop thinking about it! How will I sleep tonight? Can't wait to be able to fully relax again!!!!


----------



## Tulipwishes

Good luck Skye, I will be thinking of you today, and I hope that everything goes well


----------



## shortbutsosweet

Hi,
I had HSG and yes it was very painful, but i had a loop cone biopsy years ago which was 1000% worse. After HSG I went home took painkillers slept for a few hours.  I would go through the pain again as 5months later I was pregnant! Naturally


----------



## mrsmcb

Thinking of you Skye   come talk to us later let us know how you are xx I bet you are completely fine xx


----------



## skye11

Thanks everyone! Somehow managed to sleep. DH gone to work but will be home to take me to hospital. Have a four hour wait this morning before we leave! Not sure about how to pass the time...so nervous I've got no appetite! I know I'm going to look back later and laugh at myself for getting so worked up! Will keep you posted. 

Congrats shortbutsosweet...stories like that give me hope!

x


----------



## skye11

Hi everyone, thought I'd share my experience of HSG now that it's over!

Had the vaginal ultrasound which was fine! Speculum put in...but dr couldn't get catheter in so she called another dr in to try. He was unsuccessful! They got part of it in but not enough to be able to start the dye so they had to stop! All the twiddling around was uncomfortable and I had instant cramp (still do) Was absolutely gutted! Dr said it wasn't anything I could do to allow them in! Just the way my womb is!

Was told I'd need a laparoscopy to be able to check tubes. She said everything looked ok, but that I have slightly polycystic ovaries. While I'm waiting on lap I'll be started on clomid! 

Total mix of feelings, I got back into the car and just cried, relief that at least that one test was over but totally scared of lap. I've never had ga before and it scares the hell out of me! 

I'm trying so hard to stay positive...I've said all along I just need the drugs to give my eggs a boost...that's been my gut feeling so I hope that a miracle will happen and I will conceive without ever needing the lap! It's just annoying that there is yet another weight on my shoulders! 

DH been very supportive today. I just feel low and crampy! And that's without the dye!

How are you feeling now Mrsmcb?

Take care everyone x


----------



## tracyl247

Hi skye

Yeah! you did it     sorry they were not able to carry out the whole procedure but woohoo for the clomid       that you will get that little miracle soon.

Get you feet up and rest and let DH look after you.

Take care

Tracy


----------



## Tulipwishes

I'm so pleased that you are feeling ok Skye, I have been thinking about you today.

I've never had a lap or a GA so I cant help there at all.

At least you can start the clomid before the lap (if I read that right) so that's a positive.

And at least that part is out of the way now.

Tulip xx


----------



## skye11

Thanks guys!

Yeah, Tulip you read that right! Dr is gonna send a letter to my fertility doctor and then he'll contact me. I'll also make an apt to see my local gp and as long as she's been given the ok from said dr I can get started on clomid! Next cycle starts 15th Feb so hope to get started asap!

I just feel very teary today! But so proud of myself for going through with it...never been so scared! I'm a big scaredy cat when it comes to hospitals lol!

Skye x


----------



## Tulipwishes

You should be proud   and wishing you a lot of luck with the Clomid.

Tulip xx


----------



## tracyl247

skye11 said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Yeah, Tulip you read that right! Dr is gonna send a letter to my fertility doctor and then he'll contact me. I'll also make an apt to see my local gp and as long as she's been given the ok from said dr I can get started on clomid! Next cycle starts 15th Feb so hope to get started asap!
> 
> I just feel very teary today! But so proud of myself for going through with it...never been so scared! I'm a big scaredy cat when it comes to hospitals lol!
> 
> Skye x


you should feel very proud of yourelf, it is a huge achievement to get through a medical procedure that you have been worried about.


----------



## mrsmcb

Hi Skye
I've been thinking of you too hunni  

I had a laparoscopy about 6 years ago......and I too had never had a GA....it was fine and a much better experience than my HSG!

I admit I got a little nervous and still remember being laid in the room where they gave me the GA...next thing I knew I was awake and it was all over. Very crampy when I woke up and remember them giving me the phone my mum was on the other end and she said I sounded drunk haha! Went home and was off work for 2 weeks and struggled to walk but all in all not a horrific experience so do not worry about that at all hunni xx

Well done for today - all over now xx

Ive just got back from docs - signed off for a week  

Hugs to you and everyone else too   xx


----------



## Hopingforthebestx

Hello, 

I had to my HSG on 11th Januray and i was in agony, They said id feel slight cramping and spotting. I was in agony for 3 days after and i heavily bleed for 5 days. did anyone else experience that.xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Hi ladies, had a read through and sorry some of you had such a vile experience 
I've got mine some time in March. 

Did any of you think you'd have been able to drive after having it done? Only asking because im the only driver in our house and want to know if i need to either taxi there and back. 

Excited and scared about it at the same time


----------



## mrsmcb

Hi kaitlyn

Personally I would have someone with you.....if you take diazepam beforehand then defo no driving (altho the diazepam didnt even touch me!). Also depends on how you deal with it all hun xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Cheers for the reply hun  

DF is coming with me but he's a non-driver. I'm used to smears and being poked from repeat abnormal smears, its just the cramp factor. 

Hadn't thought about diazepam or anything yet. Hoping its not going to be that bad lol.


----------



## Hopingforthebestx

Hi Kaitlyn, I have been referred to the womens now after being with Birmingham city for 2 years.

I got a taxi home as you do experince slight cramping. Mine was alot worse after about 2 hours, and then i bled for days. 

Hope it goes ok, I have appointment at Womens on 13th March. Good luck xxx


----------



## tracyl247

KaitlynH said:


> Hi ladies, had a read through and sorry some of you had such a vile experience
> I've got mine some time in March.
> 
> Did any of you think you'd have been able to drive after having it done? Only asking because im the only driver in our house and want to know if i need to either taxi there and back.
> 
> Excited and scared about it at the same time


My mum and DH came with me, I was also the only driver! to be fair i did not feel too great after but, we went for a coffee and a sandwich and then i did the short drive home..... then feet on sofa for the rest of the day. I had paracetamol and ibuprofen so did not need to worry about it affecting my driving.

take care

Tracy


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Thanks girls  

Mum's said she'll take us if she can get the day off work (bless her its over 3 hours of driving all together for her <3 ), failing that im definitely thinking taxi. Its only about 20 mins drive away from home but taking the chance isn't going to be worth the risk. 

Cheers for the advice, now just got to get mentally prepared eeek lol.    

Sadie good luck for the 13th!   I've only had a couple things up there so far but they've been ok. Im a newbie to all this treatment stuff so plodding along


----------



## mrsmcb

Hello ladies - hope you are all good.

Just wondered if anyone can answer a stupid question - i went to docs monday pm (my normal day off anyway) and they signed me off for 1 week so when should be my 1st day back at work?  

Hugs to you all   xx I'm still laid up cozied in my snuggie!! xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Hope you're feeling better Mrsmcb!! 

I've just had the postie visit... theres a letter from Radiology saying to let them know when i start my next cycle... they might be able to get me in earlier!      Oooh erm ARGH!


----------



## mrsmcb

Still off work...still in pain...anyone else had this reaction to their HSG?


----------



## mrsmcb

Still feeling rubbish - due back at work tuesday - need to see doc and cant get in till tuesday afternoon - dont know what to do about work.

Feeel i need another week to feel better as still got pain also to get strength back up as not been eating or sleeping as I should and also to sort my head out...horrible few weeks this has been


----------



## rockandrose

Hello everyone
I haven't been on FF for a few months as have been super busy but suddenly, HSG is looming and I'm nervous. Thank you for all sharing your expereinces - I would rather know the worst case scenario so that I'm not blindsided by it. I'm sorry for all those who found it so painful, fingers crossed it will be ok for me. I've dealt with the pain of broken bones and two tattoos, but I'm still a bit of scaredy cat...
I've said to DH that I'm fine to go for the HSG by myself, but he's insisting he comes with me. Bless him, I think I'll need him there!
One thing that worries me is that about ten years ago, during a smear test, the nurse made a throwaway comment along the lines of 'ooh, haven't you got a small cervix'. I asked what that meant and she said I'd probably have trouble in childbirth. Didn't think much of it at the time, but now, I wish I had a time machine so that I could go back and give her a slap!   Does this mean I'll have trouble with the HSG?


----------



## skye11

Rockandrose...don't worry about the HSG! For me it was dealing with all my worries and nerves that was the worst bit...my imagination was working overtime! It really is over quite quickly. That said, the doctor couldn't actually get the catheter in my cervix as mine too small. Was a bit gutted but looking back (a week later now) I'm feeling ok about the fact I didn't end up with the dye. Does mean I might need a laparoscopy instead but I'm blocking that from my mind and focusing on the fact that I'm going to get started on clomid soon and hope that will work. 

Whichever way your HSG will turn out, I can safely say that the relief that it is over will keep you going no matter the results. To help get me through it I booked a hotel for weekend away with DH the following weekend to have something to look forward to. (Just back today and it was a great treat).

Hope your HSG goes well. As I said, it's dealing with your own thoughts and feelings that is the hardest part. 

Sorry to hear you're not completely in full health Mrsmcb. That HSG really not had a good effect on you. Really hope you get back to normal soon. Take another week if you need it. 

Kaitlyn...I know the fear...but sooner its over the better and then you'll be another step closer to having your longed for baby. 

Good luck to everyone who's gonna have the HSG soon.

Skye x


----------



## rhi81

hi all,
mrsmcb i had hsg 12 dec last year it really hurt and had a lot of pain for weeks after, i went to dr and they said i had infection from it and put me on 2 different types of antibiotics   if your still suffering i would go to gp and ask i have only just started to feel better nearly 8 weeks after and got blood test on monday to see if infection gone but im in no pain now so hopefully it has.
big   to everyone having this done soon.
rhi xx


----------



## rockandrose

Had HSG today, wasn't too bad in the end. Am feeling very low now though, feels like there's no hope for us


----------



## mrsmcb

Your tests have all come back normal though havent they hun - do you have an appointment to discuss it all now as HSG was my last step ? xx


----------



## Tulipwishes

How are you feeling now mrsmcb?

Tulip xx


----------



## mrsmcb

Hi

Not good. Consultation on tuesday and told hubby will never have children of his own - i am gutted.
I havent been back to work yet and am so down and still hardly eating or sleeping.
This has just made it worse.....have to try and get my head round it.
she said our only option is donor but we arent funded for IVF so its all about money we dont have.
Waiting for appointment at leeds centre for reproductive medicine now to discuss but my head is not in a great place right now   xx


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Massive hugs hun


----------



## skye11

Awww Mrsmcb...thinking of you now! Big hugs from me too.  

xxx


----------



## mrsmcb

Thanks ladies

Just been signed off for another 2 weeks - not a good time for me right now.

Have written appeal letter number one to the local PCT today to see if they will fund for us but dont suppose it will do much good but if i dont try then i will never know.

xx


----------



## Caro101

It's just such a relief to read other other ladies had bad experiences too.. the experience for was excruciating to say the very least.. It was soo painful from beginning to end and i screamed in agony all the way through tears streaming down my face. Most people had however said it wasnt that bad and that it was like a smear... so i really panicked too wondering what was wrong and why i was such agony...Funny thing though is once they stopped the pain went and i was kinda left embarrased from the noise i had been making with the screams..


----------



## mrsmcb

Hello ladies

Just wondering.....has anyone had time off work through stress/depression because of the investigations?
I'm now in week 6 after my HSG and feeling so down in the dumps.....anyone else been through this?
Not helping as I am worried about work :/

xx


----------



## loopyleanne

Hi, I'm a newbie so please forgive me if I make any mistakes. 
I have just had my HSG today and apart from some light cramping and small amounts of spotting it was OK. 

I suffered a little discomfort at first (as with a smear) and small amounts of what I can only describe as "Pinching" when the dye was being fed through tube. 
The dye seemed to take forever to get through (much to my dismay) but eventually it leaked out.
I do feel the doctor could have been more clear about the results though as apart from OK and now clear nothing was explained so I'm not sure if there was a blockage and it was flushed?? 
I have the internal ultrasound sunday to check for cysts and pollops (had this before as checked for pcos 2 yrs ago) and then have to wait until May for next appointment with consultant but fingers crossed!
Leanne


----------



## ronniesgirl

Hiya I had my HSG this morning at the RVI in Newcastle.  The staff were brilliant and talked me through everything step by step. 
I felt a mild discomfort when they put in the speculum and again when the tube was put in and it felr like a period pain when the dye was put in and the speculum got stuck when she tried to take it out.
For me the dye bit was over in seconds and it all flowed through really well.


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Hugs Mrsmcb Hope you start feeling better soon  

I've just got appointment through... march 6th eeek!


----------



## Akasha

I was scared silly going for mine back in November! I'd read so many horror stories! But as my sister rightly pointed out to me, people who have bad experiences are more likely to want to talk about them and post them than people whose HSG was unremarkable. I think it's good to know that they vary from one woman's experience to the next.
As it happens, I still couldn't tell you what to expect because the radiologists couldn't get a decent view of my cervix - something I did warn the consultant about when he first referred me for one. He responded by saying that the staff were 'fully trained in the procedure'. I kind of mentally shrugged and raised an eyebrow. If I had a £1 for every time the medical staff were so bloody cock sure of their ability to locate my troublesome cervix... I'd have a fair few quid and would have been saved a good few hours of indignity while strangers poked about aimlessly. 
Well, surprise surprise: the poor radiologists were out of their depth and after several minutes they graciously informed me that they weren't going to proceed any further because they thought that it would still be in vain and they'd spare me the ordeal. They were lovely ladies! I really respected them for that. Some nurses seem to think they get a prize for finding it and thoughtlessly persist.
I was referred back to my consultant and he then sent me for a lap and dye which I am due to have this afternoon, funnily enough.   Lol. Good luck, ladies!!! Wish me the same.


----------



## skye11

Sorry to hear you're still not feeling great Mrsmcb! Thinking of you and hope you'll be back to normal soon. 

Akasha, hope everything went well with the lap and dye! Let me know how you got on. I had the same trouble with the tube not getting into my cervix! Was like I had 'Keep Out' signs down there lol!  I'm waiting for a date for my lap and dye and I'm dreading it! It's the whole thought of the GA! 

Skye x


----------



## Akasha

Hi Skye,

The lap and dye went really well, thanks, although that cervix of mine still didn't behave!  They had to dialate my cervix to do the dye bit of the procedure, which Dr Alanizi said was a bit difficult. And when they ran the dye, she said there was initially some resistance, but then all of a sudden the dye escaped from my fallopian tubes - so both tubes are patent. No sign or endometriosis or Polycystic ovaries, as they'd suspected, so also great news. What they did find, however is a very large uterine fibroid. She concluded I had two options: Firstly to have further surgery and remove the fibroid; secondly, to go ahead with fertility drug, Clomid for several cycles and see what happens. I went with the second option, which she then said she would have recommended.
So... I'm sitting here with a black-and-blue tummy, full of wind, but otherwise very happy. Looks like my husband will have to get his batteries charged over the next few months: Fingers crossed that the Clomid works.  
Best of luck to all you other ladies! My heart and thoughts are with you. xxx


----------



## mrsmcb

I live in North Yorkshire and do not get funding, I have PCOS & hubby azoospermia - donor is the only route , we do not have the money so I wrote to PCT...............

Can anyone else interpret this!!

- Wrote to PCT on 10th feb requesting funding.
- Letter back 15th feb stating 'it does not appear that you would meet exceptionality criteria'.
- I wrote back on 23rd feb to appeal decision.
- Letter received back from them 1st march stating 'the team who manage Individual funding requests and appeals have informed me they do not have any record of your case and would not be able to action your request'

Is it me or does this read that the decision panel never even read my 1st letter??


----------



## tracyl247

Hi mrsmcb

Reads like they have no record of your first letter, maybe lost in the post or they have lost it.  Regardless it might be a good idea to write again including a copy of the first letter.  If i was you i would then follow it up with a phone call to check they have received it.

Good luck

Tracy


----------



## mrsmcb

But I received a response from them from my 1st letter :

- Letter back 15th feb stating 'it does not appear that you would meet exceptionality criteria'

Thats why I didnt understand  

xx


----------



## tracyl247

think they have just misfiled it


----------



## Duck007

I think I share your confusion. I would try contacting the PCT first to discuss the meaning of their second response.

Perhaps you should contact PALS for assistance on how to make an effective appeal:

http://www.pals.nhs.uk/

xx

/links


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Hi ladies 

Hope you're all feeling better  

HSG was this morning and all went well  Tubes are clear and i think i'm one of the lucky ones in that it didn't really hurt. Scared myself silly over it but had a few vocal reminders in the waiting room of why i was doing it.


----------



## Akasha

Really, really glad it went so well for you, Kaitlyn. Well done!


----------



## KaitsWishOnAMoonbeam

Thanks hun  Fx the Clomid does the trick for you


----------



## pinkpantha

mrs mcs  - fully hear what you are saying - i stupidly only took paracetamol beforehand even though I knew it would be painful - had to abandon it as dr claimed my cervix was narrowed so was trying to ram the damn catheter through  - got nowhere with it at all and then worst of all had to return to work that pm to do a clinic! had period type cramp for 3 days.....next time (if there is one) would def recommend cocodamol and ibuprofen mix - best combination for pain control, even with v.painful periods.....

good luck xx


----------

